# How do you all do it?!



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't get any decent pictures of my bucklings because they are either jumping and running or barging me looking for a teat or hair to suck on! 


Not-so-photogenic, LOL.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

You need to have invisibility powers lol 

Not so easy huh. I gave up on good pictures and what I get Is what I get I guess


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have found the secret is to breed lazy goats or goats that are just real posers  haha just kidding. They look cute anyway! So frustraing when you just want to capture that cuteness but can;t get them to sit still.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I believe that some people use their thumb or a bottle as a 'teat' for them to suck on so they stay still for a few seconds, hopefully long enough to take a pic.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, I can get them to suck on my fingers easy, but I want some nice photos of them doing things like looking cute in the sun, but they're just unphotogenic buttheads! :C


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You need to go special ops ! Try taking pictures when they dont know your there.
This way you can get shots of them being themselves and not wanting 
their momma . 
A good zoom on the camera helps !


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Good point Laura, I was using my iPhone camera 

It's times like these I wish I had one of those lovely Canons... *daydreams*


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I use iPhone too ,the zoom isnt too bad , just give it a try 
It can be difficult to get those really good shots ,but with practice , you can get soe pretty great shots . You have to find out how close you can get to them without setting them off looking to jump on you and looking for their baba , lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hear you ! I wish and dream of those beautiful cameras , lol
One day .........


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I always wait til they are eating or sleeping. That's why there were no awake pictures until they were old enough to eat grass.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thomas actually managed to take a photo of the ground by touching my phone with his cute little nose :laugh:


Oh man... it's one of those.. "I can afford it, but do I really want to spend ALL of my money?" situations


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's definitely not easy! And then as they get older and want to graze it's even worse, because pics of them munching on grass are kind of boring lol
If they are being active best thing is a camera with zoom, and a fast shutter speed so you can get the action  Of course even then it's hard when they are bouncing around because you have no idea which way they are really going to go lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sometimes you just have to keep taking them , and then when you stop and take a look at them , you will be surprised at what you caught , lol
I just snap away and enjoy looking at all the silly photos , lol
You never know, one of those may be a real keeper


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dreaming of one of those cameras , wow , are they sweet !
But , maybe one day.....like when we hit the lotto or something , lol
If I would stop buying goats Id be able to buy myself one of those


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Stop buying goats?! ARE YOU MAD?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> If I would stop buying goats Id be able to buy myself one of those


Hmm.. Goats.. Or a camera... I'd go with goats!  ROFL!

No, just kidding  I want a nice camera too  and if a photographer comes with it that would be plain awesome! No one likes helping me with nice pics of my goats lol!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I've noticed that if it's overcast I can't get any decent pictures at all with the iPhone. I was spoiled by my photographer uncle who gave me one of his old Canons for my 15th birthday  Sunny light is best for quick targets! Hahaha. 

P.S. I misspelled birthday about ten times, darn it!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Stop buying goats?! ARE YOU MAD?!


I did admit I need therapy :hammer: The first step is recognizing you have a problem , right ? :crazy:

I know..... I have wanted one of those cameras for the longest time :roll:


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Goats > Camera. I see no problem here.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I have found if I just sit or stand still and snap away eventually I get a good one for a natural one. For posed pics I grabbed blaine so he can let them suck on his finger or a bottle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL Laura! 

I won't admit it... But my mom will tell you! LOL! Ok.. Ok.. Yah, I'm addicted to goats! Ok I said it.. But I like being addicted to goats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Christy :stars::wahoo::hug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh you guys LOL


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree. It takes a LOT of pictures to get one good one. Thank goodness for digital cameras!! I delete more than I keep.
I have also found that my daughters 2MP camera takes better "action" shots than my 12MP camera. Mine always seem blurry. I guess sometimes more MP isn't always better....


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

While the iPhone isn't great for taking "action" shots, here's a few tips. 
1) Tap "Options" and make sure HDR is off. HDR uses a composite of quick shots to get a good picture of scenery. Movement will cause blurriness. 
2) Turn on the flash. This will give a slightly quicker shutter speed. However, I have noticed a delay after I click the shutter and the actual taking of the picture. Follow your "subject".

Give these a try and you might get a better picture. 

Erik


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I checked the options and HDR is off, and I didn't try flash but I managed to get some decent action shots of my dog and kitten playing on the trampoline.. maybe it works best from a distance.. *sigh* .. like i could ever get my babies to not follow me everywhere


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , is it just me or does anybody else w
want to see Alyssa's kitten and dog playing on the trampoline ?
It's not like you hear that everyday , right ?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

:laugh: I'll get on my phone and upload the little series


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I giggle every time, they're just so funny together sometimes


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

HA! I CRACKED up when I saw the cat missing in the last picture and the dog looking over the railing :ROFL:

PS- Loud noises. Loud, LOUD noises! That's the only way I get the animals to stand still. It works for a while  Take it from someone who has to photograph 9 kittens every week with a VERY slow camera! It is a professional, but it is just a bit draggy...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG how adorable :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
They are all awesome shots Alyssa !! Love the one with kitty's paws around your dog's neck :lol: But my favorite is the last one where your dog is looking over the side , lolol Guess kitty either bailed out or got bounced off :lol::lol:

So cute , thanks for sharing them Alyssa 
Your pets are precious , love the dog ! Is he/she a Maltese possibly ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a camera that take a bunch of pix real fast...Im bound to get a cute one...but it is hard when thy wont stay still long enough to get one not blurred lol


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Or if you have a video camera (even the one on your iphone) you can take a quick video. When you upload it, it's just a bunch of stills...there is bound to be a great one in there. That's how nature photographers do it nowadays.

It's not as complicated as I just made it sound, LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for that tip Overplugged


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL I love the last pic too. 

She's a mini poodle Tricky 
I love my animals too but people think I'm crazy! Five cats, a dog, birds and now goats!!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I might have to try that, Overplugged, but I am getting better at photo taking  I learned that if you let them get tired enough, they'll sit nicely in your lap for photos. Got some cute ones this afternoon :3


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> LOL I love the last pic too.
> 
> She's a mini poodle Tricky
> I love my animals too but people think I'm crazy! Five cats, a dog, birds and now goats!!!


She is so cute , what's their names ? 
I used to have a Maltese when I was younger , she recently passed at 14 yrs old.
Wonderful dog . She looked similar when she had a " puppy hair cut" that's why I mentioned it . She was my Mom's little angel


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your not crazy honey , you love animals like the rest of us


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Her name's Sookie and she's two. :3 rightly named too, biggest wimp and sook I ever met. 
And the cats name is Xena but I call her Kitten or Princess or any combination of the above.


----------

